# Why would a puppy want to put her head into other dogs mouths?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

(Not my puppy)

Her way to play with other dogs, is to stick her head in their mouths. Its really only dogs she knows. But she will constantly do this. It is the thing she wants to do the most and will not stop. You can redirect her, but as soon as she gets on the ground again and has opportunity she will resume attempting to stick her head in the dogs mouths. 

She loves it! She wants her head chewed on? 

She loves to do it with my dog, because she is pretty patient, and the only time she isn't is when she is trying to sleep and she gets into her mouth. But even then Zelda has not gotten nasty yet. 

Zelda tries to get her to play tug, or chase me, or the chewing on each others body parts games. And the only thing this puppy wants to do, is to get into her mouth. So Zelda puts up with it and will chew on her face. Which is what she wants. Obviously Zelda does good bite inhibition. And the only time i heard the puppy yip when she was doing this, Zelda immediately stopped and waited till the puppy was ready to play again, which was almost immediately after. 

Anyone know why she would act this way? It has created a lot of problems for this poor pup. But she means well, and hasn't learned from the hard lessons either. It would be great to know if anyone has any ideas as to why this puppy would be doing this.

I know it tends to be a submissive thing to lick another dogs mouth. But even when the dog is growling, snapping, biting etc.? And to continue to stick your head in their mouth?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Check Zelda's mouth for signs of decay or a bad tooth and yes - give her mouth the "sniff test". An overwhelming smell will capture a puppy's attention. They are drawn to it. Just something to try, give Zelda a doggy breath treat and see if the obsession continues.... if not the problem - I don't know.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> Check Zelda's mouth for signs of decay or a bad tooth and yes - give her mouth the "sniff test". An overwhelming smell will capture a puppy's attention. They are drawn to it. Just something to try, give Zelda a doggy breath treat and see if the obsession continues.... if not the problem - I don't know.


Oh yes! Well i would be concerned about something like this, if it weren't for the puppy doing it to many different dogs, not just Zelda. But i do check Zelda's mouth everyday! Her teeth look great. Minimal plaque build up on upper canines. I try to get her new fun antlers and toys designed for type of thing! 

I hope she wont need a dental in her lifetime, but a lot of dogs do now a days. 

I just find the behavior of the puppy so puzzling. You think she would learn not to do it after being bitten on multiple occasions alone, much less for the redirection from humans, etc.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Strange.... I'm only a pet owner, but this would concern me too. There's such a thing as a "puppy pass" where older dogs will forgive just about any puppy for anything, but when they get a little older in puppyhood, that door slams shut. This will not be tolerated with the other dogs much longer.....

I read what the problem is, but nothing about what you have done to stop it - "Zelda" is not the trainer - you are - seperate the dog from pup every time this behavior happens. "Zelda" is not correcting the pup and neither are you - who's job should that be? If you let another dog handle the training instead of you - it's very likely at this point, you will end up with a very scarred up one eyed puppy..... 

Just say NO! and correct like you would anything else. At this point, you may need a pro trainer to try to reverse what you have allowed before she gets hurt....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sounds like a submissive behavior... watch how young wolf or fox cubs interact with their mothers, keeping in mind mothers often regurgitate food for their young too. natural behavior imo.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> Strange.... I'm only a pet owner, but this would concern me too. There's such a thing as a "puppy pass" where older dogs will forgive just about any puppy for anything, but when they get a little older in puppyhood, that door slams shut. This will not be tolerated with the other dogs much longer.....
> 
> I read what the problem is, but nothing about what you have done to stop it - "Zelda" is not the trainer - you are - seperate the dog from pup every time this behavior happens. "Zelda" is not correcting the pup and neither are you - who's job should that be? If you let another dog handle the training instead of you - it's very likely at this point, you will end up with a very scarred up one eyed puppy.....
> 
> Just say NO! and correct like you would anything else. At this point, you may need a pro trainer to try to reverse what you have allowed before she gets hurt....


Ya, i think Zelda and her are fine. This isn't my puppy by the way, she visits sometimes! I think the puppy interactions with the dog she actually lives with can get off hand and she does it to many different dogs. 



Fodder said:


> sounds like a submissive behavior... watch how young wolf or fox cubs interact with their mothers, keeping in mind mothers often regurgitate food for their young too. natural behavior imo.


Yeah, thats what i was thinking too.. I have never seen a puppy do as much of it and so consistently as she does. She is a sweet aussie shep, she has a great disposition and bounces back and does not hold a grudge at all to the dogs, bad or good lol


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Fodder said:


> sounds like a submissive behavior... watch how young wolf or fox cubs interact with their mothers, keeping in mind mothers often regurgitate food for their young too. natural behavior imo.


I agree. A wolf corrects a pup by taking its head in her mouth, gently, especially if the pup is loud in a situation when it should be quiet. If the pup quiets, then the mother lets it go. If it continues, she puts a little pressure to enforce. So perhaps your pup is being submissive.

There was a case years ago where a captive female wolf with a litter of pups took hold of a crying baby's head in the same way (when the super stupid, ignorant parents allowed the baby near). The baby, without a wolf pup's instincts, cried louder, and the wolf mom closed harder on its head. I don't recall for sure whether the baby was hurt or possibly even killed, but nothing was done to the mother wolf, she was just following her instincts. The parents certainly paid. If I could remember when and where it happened, I would cite it. If I can find it, I will post it.

Susan


----------

